# Verbindungskabel von mp3 player zu einer einfachen Lautsprecherbox



## Kurt Cobain (11. Dezember 2006)

Tag TAg

Also ich wollt mal fragen, ob es n Kabel gibt, das einen mp3 Player mit einer einfachen Box von einer Sterioanlage verbindet. 

An der Lautsprecherbox der Stereoanlage sind ja hinten 2 so Eingänge: + und - (rot & schwarz)

Kennt jemand so ein Kabel? Gibts das bei Conrad?


Gruß ich


----------



## Maik (11. Dezember 2006)

An der Lautsprecherbox wirst du den mp3-Player wohl kaum direkt anschliessen können, dafür aber an den Verstärker einer Stereo-Anlage.

Ich schieb den Thread mal aus der Smalltalk-Ecke ins themenspezifische Forum für "Audiotechnik, Recording & Audio-Software".


----------



## Kurt Cobain (11. Dezember 2006)

Is Halt ich hab da n einzelnen Lautsprecher rumstehn....jetz wollt ich den halt irgendwie an meinen mp3 player anschleißen...

Gibts da nicht irgend ein Adapter oder so was?

gruß ich


----------



## chmee (11. Dezember 2006)

Dein mp3-Player hat gar nicht die Kraft, einen Lautsprecher anzutreiben.
Da ist ein Vorverstärker drin für Kopfhörer, also etwa 500mW. Ne Box sollte
etwa zwischen 20 und 100 Watt benötigen, also das 40-200 fache an Leistung.

Für einen Lautsprecher benötigt man einen Verstärker !

( Natürlich gibt es viele verschiedene Lautsprecher zu verschiedenen Leistungen,
bringe hier nur Beispielwerte ! )

mfg chmee


----------



## Afrokalypse (12. Dezember 2006)

wie soll n mp3-player das ding mit strom versorgen?das viel zu wenig...

du kanst dir theoretisch n verstärker dazwischen klemmen,aber direkt wirste das nich hinbekommen...du kannst mit men cinch auf klinke (3,5mm) kabel mitm mp3 annen verstärker aber sonst nix...hoffe konnte dir helfen


----------

